# Do it!



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Rate this thread 5 stars. Do it!

http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/49825-21st-century-listening-chain.html


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll give it 20 stars..................


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'll give it 20 stars..................


Good idea. The Gods have lifted your sins.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

You do know, that the louder you scream the less people hear you I hope?


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You do know, that the louder you scream the less people hear you I hope?


Same goes for people who post 500 times a day with nothing of substance to say..


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Chromatose said:


> Same goes for people who post 500 times a day with nothing of substance to say..


Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I already gave it 5 stars.

This one, on the other hand, gets 1 star. :devil:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Done! And what has been done cannot be undone until the coming Apocalypso, or a forum adminstrator! :tiphat:


----------

